# BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT. PERSeUS!



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just turned 1 today. It went by faster then I thought it would. Perseus hit 31 inch. I still need to weigh him. He has come to be my best buddy. Will update with picks and his weight =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Perseus! 

Athena just turned 1 yesterday... time has flown!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was thinking if you and ace when I posted this.! You should share pics! How big did she get?


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Happy birthdsy Perseus!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Perseus. Wishing a great day and year.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Perseus!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Happy {belated} Birthday Perseus!!! OMGosh 31" !!!!!!! He is huge!!! Definitely need pics of this handsome moose  Areli has slowed dramatically in weight and height (getting both again today), last time weighed (last week) she was 84.2lbs and 26.75" (a smidge over).... She is almost 39wks... Hope Perseus birthday was awesome!!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus threw the year


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Happy {belated} Birthday Perseus!!! OMGosh 31" !!!!!!! He is huge!!! Definitely need pics of this handsome moose  Areli has slowed dramatically in weight and height (getting both again today), last time weighed (last week) she was 84.2lbs and 26.75" (a smidge over).... She is almost 39wks... Hope Perseus birthday was awesome!!!


On her way to big like Perseus!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Perseus! What a big handsome boy!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So I got perseus weighed. He is at 105.


----------

